# Verbindung innerhalb eines Netwerkes erfolgreich; außerhalb des Netzwerkes fehlgesch.



## oraclin25 (15. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen ,

ein Oracle-Datenbankserver befindet sich in dem Universitätsnetzwerk.  Wenn ich von diesem Universitätsnetzwerk aus drahtlos online gehe und versuche, eine Verbindung zu diesem Datenbankserver herzustellen, läuft das problemlos.

Aber wenn ich zu Hause bin und von meinem normalen DSL-Anschluss aus versuche, eine Verbindung zum Datenbankserver herzustellen, dann schlägt es fehl.  Der Client(Oracle SQL Developer) gibt mir dann folgende Fehlermeldung:

I/O Fehler: The network Adapter could not establish the connection
Herstellercode 17002

Vom Zuhause aus kann ich aber die IP-Adresse des Datenbankservers anpingen.  

Hat jemand vielleicht Idee, woran es liegen könnte?

Vielen Dank.

Schöne Grüße aus Rheinland,
Eure Ratna


----------



## sheel (15. Mai 2012)

Hi

Generell hängt das nicht nur von der IP,
sondern von einigen anderen Dingen ab (zB. Portforwarding...)
Vllt. ist das von Uniseite aus gar nicht gewollt, dass externer Zugriff möglich ist?


----------

